# 12 Days Rant



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Nice to see a good few reviews from the Winners but a lot still not been done - :wall:

Just had a look at one of the winners profiles. 3 Posts - Yes did have 50 but still last 3 are - 1 in 2015 12 days entry thread, 1 mid 2016 & 1 at 2016 12 days entry thread.

Really think this needs to be managed correctly especially consider there is a lot of guys who constantly help and are active but the winners like to come out the woodwork each year on this particular thread.

To me I think you need atleast 50 PRODUCTIVE posts each year to enter.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm sure some just haven't got around to it yet due to circumstances. 

I won the Nanolex Glass kit last year and it took me a little while to do it. I let the christmas holidays pass before claiming my prize, then difficult weather conditions made it impossible to use. 

There's always going to be an element of bad winners, but hopefully most will do the right thing. 

A little PM to remind them wouldn't be a bad thing to send.


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

I kind of agree with you bud but I think you find this on all forums. There are posters with 1000s of posts, 100s and some with a low post count. This often reflects the degree of passion they have for the specific forum and it's subjects. There are also experts in their field, helpful posters that go above and beyond ,serial question askers etc.... My point is it would be almost impossible to set profiling rules for entrants into a competion as someone would not agree with the criteria. Often the basic rules like in the 12 days of Xmas are the fairest for all although they often do not seem fair when prizes are won by posters used in your example. :thumb:


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

I have loads to review as i was very lucky.
I don't have the luxury of a garage and am busy working 12 hour shifts.
All reviews i am afraid will be weather dependant and i wasn't aware that there was a time limit on reviews.
So far i have only posted pics of my prizes.
I can also asure you that i will do reviews as that is what i agreed so roll on time off and good weather.
Looking forward to doing it so watch this space.

Alan


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Would it be better if you had to pay, say £1 to enter with all money raised going to charity to buy kids who won't get presents etc


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I to still haven't review my wax that I got off Dodo juice But will be doing it on the black mustang in the coming months, when the season starts.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

There was a winner from 2015 that has not done a review yet. I was one of many who was shocked to see them even enter.


----------



## Tylerbrook (Nov 8, 2016)

Hopefully I'll be uploading mine soon. Been moving house and accommodation where I was staying till the house was ready (new builds take the ****) didn't have anywhere to clean the car.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Really think this needs to be managed correctly especially consider there is a lot of guys who constantly help and are active but the winners like to come out the woodwork each year on this particular thread.
> 
> To me I think you need atleast 50 PRODUCTIVE posts each year to enter.


Personally I think this is a bit unfair, the admin team do their level best to ensure that this competition is set up so that it's fair to all who enter and meet the requirements. If the goalposts start to shift where will it end? You must have 100/1000 posts before you can enter?

Also how do you determine what is a productive post? What one person thinks is productive other may not view it as such.

The above being said I'm sure that it will be looked at and, if necessary some changes would be made but that's for a later discussion.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

I enter every year in the hope I might be lucky enough to win, I know that if I did win then I would abide by the rules, it's part of what makes me sleep so peacefully 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

Maybe those that don't adhere to the requirements by the following June should be rounded up taken to Waxstock placed in stocks and tarred and feathered for charity. I would happily donate


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

cossiecol said:


> Personally I think this is a bit unfair, the admin team do their level best to ensure that this competition is set up so that's it's fair to all who enter and meet the requirements. If the goalposts start to shift where will it end? You must have 100/1000 posts before you can enter?
> 
> Also how do you determine what is a productive post? What one person thinks is productive other may not view it as such.
> 
> The above being said I'm sure that it will be looked at and, if necessary some changes would be made but that's for a later discussion.


Hey Col,

I understand what you are saying from your side but we also need to look at all the Genuine Users on detailing world. 
And more Importantly the Suppliers/Manufacturers! The guys who make and manufacture these products are very generous.

The Goalposts need to be moved I said that when it was introduced the new rules im afraid.

As for the productive posts I think this will be easy just click on find there posts. Have they been active / Have they contributed Yes/No? Have they done 50 posts in 1 year? Can do this by just checking the relevant page. You dont need to go and read every single post just do a brief view. I can do this in a matter of minutes.

As for the guys who have posted saying the received goods but not posted I am definetly not implying to anyone in particular of yourselves.
Chongo & Alc I seen regualrly and Mike is one of the most helpful guys on here!
As for Tyler I can see your still pretty new (May have detailed before joining the website or used it for reference) so I cannot imply this to you.


----------



## timo10 (Nov 29, 2007)

Understand the op but don't think you can pass judgment till the weather has picked up to give people a chance as not all have access to detail inside

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Alfieharley1 said:


> As for the guys who have posted saying the received goods but not posted I am definetly not implying to anyone in particular of yourselves.
> Chongo & Alc I seen regualrly and Mike is one of the most helpful guys on here!
> As for Tyler I can see your still pretty new (May have detailed before joining the website or used it for reference) so I cannot imply this to you.


I didn't think you were Alfie but thought i would take the opportunity to say it was in hand and that i am looking forward to the reviews.
I have 1 or 2 ready but think it would be better for the suppliers to put them all together when completed.
That way if people like the reviews it might persuade them to make some purchases of the goods being reviewed.

Just need some nice spring days.

Now there's a thought, hold some prizes for a spring giveaway and we would hopefully get some quick reviews going into the new season :thumb:

Alan


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

bigalc said:


> I didn't think you were Alfie but thought i would take the opportunity to say it was in hand and that i am looking forward to the reviews.
> I have 1 or 2 ready but think it would be better for the suppliers to put them all together when completed.
> That way if people like the reviews it might persuade them to make some purchases of the goods being reviewed.
> 
> ...


 An Easter bank holiday weekend comp would be great.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

What about using post count and thanks somehow?

Not sure what would be fair but if you've posted and been thanked a few times, that could be a sign of a good contributor?


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

£10 entry fee once you have earned your stripes, to earn stripes you get involved and have a valued input to the forum, stripes could be visible under avatar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

I won some stickers and the I love dw waxes in the instagram 12 days. The stickers were put on the car the day I got them. The waxes are yet to be used but I got a fair few waxes for Xmas so will get round to them soon and be sure to get some pics and a review up.


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

As above, allow the weather to improve. Today was the first time i got a chance to wash the car properly. The previous weekends have either been too cold or too wet to do anything. 

I agree that not everyone who joins the 12 days is as active as you would like but every one has their own degree of interest in detailing. Take me for example. Three years ago, I was an avid detailer. I would get up every sunday morning at around 6am to wash the car. The longest it would go without a wash would be three weeks and that would be because of weather. Then I got married and bought a house. My time and interest in detailing waned. My pressure washer broke and I couldn't afford a new one. Does that mean I couldn't enter?

I now have a new pressure washer and have started to get back into detailing. It's a hobby that requires time and money.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Should pay into it like a raffle


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

It's a bit annoying when winners in past years haven't done a review or have not posted up all year then pop up for the 12 days competition. I'm not saying they should do a review straight away but maybe say within 6 months would be fair as the winter months aren't the best.Maybe if the winners paid a deposit and get it back after they have done a review


----------



## TheNissanMan (Aug 27, 2016)

It's a difficult one, I didn't win anything in my first competition but had I of done so would have struggled to review anything yet. 

I love cleaning the car but working 6 days a week the weather hasn't been on my side so far this year with no where inside to clean.

Think it would be an idea to collate the names of any winners and withdraw entries of those users who have previously won but not written a review from future years events.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2017)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Nice to see a good few reviews from the Winners but a lot still not been done - :wall:
> 
> Just had a look at one of the winners profiles. 3 Posts - Yes did have 50 but still last 3 are - 1 in 2015 12 days entry thread, 1 mid 2016 & 1 at 2016 12 days entry thread.
> 
> ...


The only thing I've seen you review lately is British Gas Homecare cover, so think its a bit rich flaming over these non reviews because your jealous that you didn't win anything, some people have a life outside DW and are to busy to even get vehicles washed never mind products lathered all over it to review, tomorrow will be the first chance I've had to properly clean vehicles in 5 weeks


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

combat wombat said:


> The only thing I've seen you review lately is British Gas Homecare cover, so think its a bit rich flaming over these non reviews because your jealous that you didn't win anything, some people have a life outside DW and are to busy to even get vehicles washed never mind products lathered all over it to review, tomorrow will be the first chance I've had to properly clean vehicles in 5 weeks


Did I comment saying that people need to do reviews be entered? Let me answer that for you "No".

As for the reviews I have done plenty but mostly in 2015. I do not require to do any currently but I will be throughout 2017.

I advised "for productive" comments on peoples thread. I will give my input to anyone if I can - I have actually helped out members in my area if they are getting into detailing. 
I will also input to anything I can & help anyone.

PS - Next time think before you type possibly click my profile and check my recent posts.

As for time - I understand what the guys are saying 
Trust me I do around 5/6 hobbies 
Rugby on a saturday and training tues/thursday
Clay pigeon shooting
Cover at a E Cig Liquid shop & make liquids
Play Competive Overwatch & WoW (This takes up alot of my nights not at work)
& Also Gym 4 Nights a week.

Aswell as working nights & looking after my 4 year old twins when I am not at work and wifes working.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Welshquattro1 said:


> It's a bit annoying when winners in past years haven't done a review or have not posted up all year then pop up for the 12 days competition. I'm not saying they should do a review straight away but maybe say within 6 months would be fair as the winter months aren't the best.Maybe if the winners paid a deposit and get it back after they have done a review


I agree here. The weather has been terrible recently either wet or cold. Today was the first decent day we have had for months.

As long as reviews are done within 6 months and the winner is still active what does it matter. We all have other things going on in our lives that might prevent a review being done quickly such as work or family commitments.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

I made a decision to not take part in the 12 days of Xmas as I had maybe 70% of the prizes on offer already. My thoughts were that the chance of someone else being able to enjoy the prizes outweighed my desire for the two or three things that I didn't have. Maybe a way forward is to say I'm in for the prizes for one day of the twelve only. :thumb:


----------



## scottk (Apr 1, 2014)

I didn't enter this year as I haven't been very active on the forum recently and kind of lost the love for detailing. Just been too busy with other things and I knew I would struggle to get a review done. I still like looking at the forum but just haven't posted much as so many threads have been done to death. Also my black car is really ******* me off!!


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I won a few years back, took quite a while to get my prize (somebody else won from same manufacturer and got ripped apart when he questioned where his prize was). Took me well over 12months before I had chance to use the products due to personal circumstances and the time/weather needed to use correctly. I wasn't impressed 1 little bit with them (partly me not being a user of this type of product and lack of guidance/instructions on how to use) so don't think a review would have gone down too well!

I know that sounds a bit ungrateful and in no way was I as I think the manufacturers are to be highly commended for offering fantastic prizes and admin to be congratulated for organising a great competition. I did have products left over from my win which I did pass on via here for others to try.

What I did think looking at some of the prizes from the 12 days comp just gone was that there were some massive prizes with loads of products. Maybe these need to be split somehow as I can imagine a lot will not get used.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks for the input chaps we do take on board feedback and try and improve each year - The weather has been poor and it does take sometime to get some prizes to the winners so we are hoping that reviews etc will still come in - 

Again we will look to improve again on the 12 days where we can .


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

It's an absolutely stupidly amazing competition with fantastic prizes so it's a shame that people focus on the negatives! 
Saying that, I think another problem is that you had multiple winners who had won last year as well. From memory there were 3 or 4 who had won in 2015 and again picked up prizes in 2016. I think then a couple of those had minimal posts between the competitions too, which is a bit annoying. 
You also had a sponsor win a prize in 2015 (Powermaxed from memory) so I do think there are a few improvements that could be made.


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

Its a fantastic competition and im still kicking my self for not entering....with work I completely forgot.


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

it's the same every year tbh people pop out of the woodwork with minimal post counts and win then we don't see any reviews then 12 months later they show there face again

I raised this before and yet this happens again it's a shame as i always like to see reviews of most of the products on offer 

we all understand people have lives and the weather has'nt been great but if your willing to enter the comp then you should complete the reviews in a reasonable time frame and not just take the products and run so to speak 

my own opinion of course but something needs to change for this comp to be fairer to the regular members who take the time to help others out rather than coming on once a year to enter a comp and then running of into the sunset


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Despite not entering (as I live overseas and think it would be a bit selfish to enter and take the chance away from someone living in the UK), I believe that quite a few haven't posted reviews yet because of the weather and cold, I'm sure once Spring has sprung there will be quite a few reviews to enjoy! A "reasonable" time frame might even be the first six months of the year, or banned from the entering the following year?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Leebo310 said:


> You also had a sponsor win a prize in 2015 (Powermaxed from memory) so I do think there are a few improvements that could be made.


There not just a sponsor, there also a member as all sponsors are. :thumb:


----------



## Rae1001 (Aug 6, 2013)

Wasnt going to comment on this but will stick in my 2p worth

I did enter the 12 days, and being a very new member i did not expect to win, and am really not phased that i never. 
I also love to read reviews etc and would have expected to see a few more by now. The weather has been pretty terrible so far this year, so lets hope some winners get a chance to use and review soon
I will be continuing coming on here, reading and posting and will most likely enter this year if it goes ahead again.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I don't really have an opinion. Over the years it's been going (4 maybe?) I think I've entered once/twice.
I don't win things so I don't bother trying :lol:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Although I commend the sponsors for giving so generously, I think part of the problem is the number of products being given within bundles. Encourage the sponsors to split the prizes and turn it into into the 12 days of Christmas & 5 days of prizes in the New Year...something to look forward to after the big day!:thumb:


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

At the end of the day it is wot it is no one can hold a gun to people's head and say do the reviews now they do them when they can or they don't do them at all 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## joey.180sx (Mar 1, 2015)

Maybe to enter ya should have posted in every month of the year leading up to it and instead of entering every draw just enter the days that the prize would be of use to ya.

A way of getting reviews might be if the prize is say leather treatment show a pic that you have a leather interior needing cleaning.No point in winning that prize if you have a cloth interior

If the prize a polisher and polishes show pic that your car has swirls and needing correction,again no point in winning if you have a polisher and 47 different polishes in the garage already and a car fully corrected.

Was a prize this year of led light upgrade which the winner kindly put up again as the prize was no use to him so maybe some the winners just don't have use for the prizes to do a review.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

joey.180sx said:


> Maybe to enter ya should have posted in every month of the year leading up to it and instead of entering every draw just enter the days that the prize would be of use to ya.
> 
> A way of getting reviews might be if the prize is say leather treatment show a pic that you have a leather interior needing cleaning.No point in winning that prize if you have a cloth interior
> 
> ...


Interesting ideas but I suspect that they would make managing the competition a lot more difficult that it no doubt already is. Not to mention a requirement of one post per month could easily lead to posts popping up here there and everywhere of no real value.

Yes there are newer members with less posts that others than win but that's just the way it goes.

I hope that this doesn't turn into a big issue as the competition is pretty bloody amazing and it would be a shame if it ended up causing problems to the point of it being stopped.

Personally I have entered for the last few years and won nothing but I'm no worse off for it.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

cheekymonkey said:


> There not just a sponsor, there also a member as all sponsors are. :thumb:


I thought it was in the rules that sponsors can't enter? Either way member/sponsor whatever they still didn't do a review as far as I can tell.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Leebo310 said:


> I thought it was in the rules that sponsors can't enter? Either way member/sponsor whatever they still didn't do a review as far as I can tell.


Dont know about it being in the rules,personally i would look at them as a member for such events. but you are right,If they win they need to do a review:thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

At the end of the day, it doesn't matter what rules are imposed upon the competition, every year someone circumvents them.
Yes we could say no traders allowed but they are members

yes we could say you can't enter a competition if the prize is of no use to you(someone did pass on one prize this year as they already had the prize)

yes we could say you have to have posted in the month leading upto the event

However, this would then require every member of the moderating and admin team to search through potentially thousands of posts, then say who can and who can't enter. I don't want to speak for anyone else but i for one value the little time i get with my family during the festive season and have zero desire to spend that time searching this site just because someone doesn't agree with how things have happened.

Ultimately, it is down to WHIZZER, Jonnyopolis and the sponsors as to how this proceeds. This isn't censorship by the way, just my personal view


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

I was a winner and havent yet done a review. Mainly due to the weather here in Yorkshire has been awful since I received the prize. I did get chance to test the wheel cleaner and shampoo a couple of days ago but haven't had time to upload pics yet but I will do soon.
Id hold off ranting until weather improves to be fair.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Well since this has gone on so long I will add my bit and that is I would have been surprised if many reviews had been done by now. I even posted somewhere that I hope folk are patient because there were masses of prizes in some cases. January and February are the worst months for detailing here, let alone breaking off taking photos and doing a decent review. I know some will never do a review at all but give folk time. Perhaps winners could add a line on a dedicated thread to say they are still around and will be doing a review.


----------



## uggski (Jun 29, 2016)

joey.180sx said:


> Maybe to enter ya should have posted in every month of the year leading up to it and instead of entering every draw just enter the days that the prize would be of use to ya.
> 
> A way of getting reviews might be if the prize is say leather treatment show a pic that you have a leather interior needing cleaning.No point in winning that prize if you have a cloth interior
> 
> ...


Sorry but I think the N+1 rules apply here. You can never have too much gear. What would you use if you wanted to do a friends car? :thumb:


----------



## joey.180sx (Mar 1, 2015)

uggski said:


> Sorry but I think the N+1 rules apply here. You can never have too much gear. What would you use if you wanted to do a friends car? :thumb:


I'd use the 47 polishes and polisher I have in the garage already


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Did I comment saying that people need to do reviews be entered? Let me answer that for you "No".
> 
> As for the reviews I have done plenty but mostly in 2015. I do not require to do any currently but I will be throughout 2017.
> 
> ...


At the end of the day it was labelled as a "GIVEAWAY", you can't really bully people to do a review, even though rules 4 & 5 made it clear what was expected of winners, i dare bet some people wouldn't lose sleep over ignoring them, i hope you've been all over social media also with your little *****fit keeping the Facebook and Instagram winners in check also, personally i don't have a life wasting app like Facebook so can't moderate it


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

What's for tea?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Whilst i am all for open debate, DO NOT dodge the swear filter.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Simz said:


> What's for tea?


Minted leg of lamb steaks mmmmmmm:thumb:


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Epic, I'm on chicken and chorizo paella


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

having a takeaway of some sort


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

tightlines said:


> having a takeaway of some sort


Very weak that mate, make everyone envious lol:thumb:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Simz said:


> Epic, I'm on chicken and chorizo paella


My kind of food,:thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

combat wombat said:


> At the end of the day it was labelled as a "GIVEAWAY", you can't really bully people to do a review, even though rules 4 & 5 made it clear what was expected of winners, i dare bet some people wouldn't lose sleep over ignoring them, i hope you've been all over social media also with your little *****fit keeping the Facebook and Instagram winners in check also, personally i don't have a life wasting app like Facebook so can't moderate it


Like you said it's a giveaway which is very generous but like you say there are rules which need to be abide by. I can guarantee at least 25% just copied and pasted without even reading them.
As for your sarky comment I'm not on Facebook or Instagram  I'm just saying what people are feeling that's why as you can see a lot of thanks on my original post 

I could make a thread / comment on the bouncers giveaway from Jay - look how many accounts have been made and now have 1 post. But I'll leave that with jay & mods  I'm very gratefulof any prize I won or would be in a chance of winning. If there are rules to abide it is common courtesy in life to abide by them. No one will put a gun to my head for not doing it I may get a ban so I can see why people don't do them due to time or just will sell them for money.
But like I said rules are there to abide by but that's my opinion based. I would like to say I have been brought up properly and I will pass this on to my children.

I will also give anything I can to anyone (Nbray) could vouch for that I'm sure


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

Simz said:


> Very weak that mate, make everyone envious lol:thumb:


we wouldnt normally just easier with family around and a fussy mother in law


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Okay, whilst the idea for food are very nice (thanks guys, i'm starving), can we at least try and keep this on topic.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Was trying to make it worth reading sorry 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

I do see where Alfieharley is coming from. I've filmed, edited and uploaded eleven reviews since January 4th. That's not counting how many of them I've written up on DW. I've had no voice for the last week or so if not I reckon it would be more 13 to 14 reviews. I feel the biggest problem will always be trust. There are some who won who haven't reviewed yet but I'd bet my wax collection that they will as they are long standing members who contribute regularly. I guess it's those fair weather members that this is aimed at.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

We will look into the winners as per the rules - but as has been mentioned delays on prizes arriving and weather have been against the winners


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Not that I won anything or am guilty here, but I probably would have struggled to get a product review up had I done.

It's dark by the time I get home during the week as I'm sure it is for most, the weather, well it's winter. I've managed one hand wash this side of Christmas only and that was due to being off during week covering school holidays. Other washes have been quick snow foam and jet wash rinse only.

Everyone who is a regular user on here I'm sure would post up a review when they can, was there any kind of time limit on doing so? Yes I'm sure there may be some winners who don't as they don't visit regularly or don't really contribute or post anything else throughout the year, but IMHO it's a bit of fun, yes it's a shame if some end up not abiding by the rules of course it is but thats life and don't think there's much the admins and mods can really do?

The 12 days comp is of course is very appreciated by all serious members and a big thanks goes out to the admins, mods and sponsors for doing it.

Just my 2 cents worth and of course may not be everyone's view.


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

This reminds me..... I haven't put my Primal Detail comp stickers anywhere yet!


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

The concept of a random picked winner for a free to enter competition still isn't 'fair' enough it seems. I think the answer for next year, is to make it a raffle (pay to play).

1 or 2 quid to enter - all proceeds go to running of the site - it would be nice for winners to do a review, but nothing actually required. 

(I was going to say, proceeds to charity, but then the choice of charity would be another 2 month thread in itself).

If you're already a subscriber then perhaps you get free or discounted entry. 

Does that sound fair?


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

First thing and we all agree is that it's a fantastic competition that anyone can enter with the obligatory 50 posts. Maybe the criteria should be 100 post minimum and a small entrants fee of maybe £5 or £10. 
Unfortunately there are going to be individuals that take the ****, want something for nothing and generally don't care. This applies to all aspects of goings on in life and seems more and more commom these days. 
As for not reviewing yet I won a pot of Bouncers Capture the Rapture in last years Spellbound but haven't used it yet due to the time of year with it being a show wax but out of curtesy I will take pics and post come summer.


----------



## goat (May 8, 2015)

It's a superb competition and I personally feel privileged to have won a prize. A lot of work obviously goes in to it. Unfortunately some idiot has driven into our drivers side door in a car park (and of course driven off without leaving details). Door now needs bodyshop work so it will likely be a while before I can review all of my prize (can barely look at it, let alone think about washing it). I'll do my best to review what I can in the meantime. 
I think it will always be the case that some people will try and take advantage of the competition, and there will be a balance between trying to prevent that and not make it so onerous on mods that it's unworkable.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

All Winners have now been asked to update and review as per the Rules - we have allowed a reasonable time and are not expecting every product in a kit you won to be reviewed. ( don't expect a review of a coating that cant be applied etc)

Everybody that entered agreed to the rules and the RULES will be put into place.


----------

